# iBook qui ne s'allume plus



## Dimitri11 (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

On vient de m'amener un iBook blanc (je sais même pas exactement quel modèle) qui ne s'allume plus..

Quelle peut en être la cause?

Carte graphique? Carte mère?

Si jamais, pour les petits guignols farceurs, ce n'est pas la batterie!

Merci de vos réponses!!

Dimitri11


----------



## gmaa (23 Janvier 2008)

Il fait un peu de "bruit"?
Alt pomme PR rend quelque chose?


----------



## Dimitri11 (23 Janvier 2008)

gmaa a dit:


> Il fait un peu de "bruit"?
> Alt pomme PR rend quelque chose?



absolument AUCUN bruit..rien..nada, zéro!!!!

et Alt pomme PR (c'est quoi PR?) appremment ne fait rien non plus...


donc j'ai du nouveau : c'est un iBook..dual ils semblerait...un G3 quoi...!!


----------



## .Spirit (23 Janvier 2008)

Salut...
ça peut venir de beaucoup de choses :x
carte mère, alimentation...
Sur tu avais une tour (et des composants) je te dirais de tester avec une autre cm/alim mais là... c'est difficile de trouver le problème.


----------



## gmaa (23 Janvier 2008)

Cela peutêtre la batterie quand même!
Il en faut une même vide mais "bonne" sur secteur...
J'ai eu ça sur mon iBook Dual USB.
"Alt Pomme PR" : appuyer sur les 4 touches pendant la phase de démarrage (juste après avoir appuyé sur le bouton d'allumage) force le RAZ de la PRam.
On a un son caractéristique et il faut le maintenir plusieurs fois et entendre le "son" pour la nettoyer "en profondeur".


----------



## Dimitri11 (23 Janvier 2008)

En fait, il y a eu une série de iBook qui avait un problème..et qu'on pouvait se faire réparer (remplacer en fait...)dans un certain délai(non communiqué par Apple...d'où l'enculade que ce sont reçue certain...)...Mais on se souvient plus quelle pièce merdait...

carte mère? carte mémoire??

Si vous avez entendu parler de cette série, merci de me communiquer un lien, ou de me dire simplement quel est le problème

EDIT : alors, modèle M6497, 600Mhz voila!


----------

